# Paying Project: I need tables built for my wine store in Denver, CO!



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Calling all Denver, CO woodworkers! I run a boutique wine shop in Lower Downtown Denver a block away from Union Station, and would like to hire someone here on the forums to construct at least 4-new tables for me. This is a basic construction project, nothing fancy is needed. These tables will hold wooden wine crates full of wine on top of them. The crates are currently on big flat slab wood doors that I'd like to re-use. They're currently raised off the ground by sawhorses. I'd like to get rid of the sawhorses underneath to open up more space for inventory, as well as to make it easier to keep track of that inventory.

Please respond via PM here, if you're interested in this project. I'm happy to send pictures of the store to any locals that are interested in this paid project. We can meet at the store to discuss the project as well. I just don't have the time or energy going into the busy holiday season, to tackle this project myself right now, and would like this project done before Thanksgiving. I hope there's an interested party out there that would like to take on this project.

Thank you for your time and interest,
Jonathan


----------

